# Tax Calculator for PAYE Director



## Dell_Boy (2 Feb 2007)

Does anyone have any links to a TAX calculator for PAYE/PRSI for a Company Director?

I have tried this one
[broken link removed]

but I dont think it is applicable to Directors.


----------



## ClubMan (2 Feb 2007)

_Karl Grabe's_ tax calculator only deals with _PRSI Class A _which is one difference. But are the income tax calculations different for a director versus a _PAYE _employee? I realise that some tax credits will not apply (e.g. a directory will probably not get a _PAYE _credit?) but otherwise does the normal income tax treatment not apply?


----------



## Dell_Boy (2 Feb 2007)

There are obviously less tax credits for Directors as my accountants states I owe a couple of grand extra in tax than the Karl Grabe Calculator.


----------



## Graham_07 (9 Feb 2007)

Certain directors ( i.e. those on PRSI Class "S" ) would have a lesser tax credit than other Class "A" directors as the owner director is not entitled to the PAYE Credit currently €1,760 for 2007. However the Income Tax rates and calculations otherwise would be the same as other PAYE employees.


----------



## Ham Slicer (9 Feb 2007)

Graham_07 said:


> Certain directors ( i.e. those on PRSI Class "S" ) would have a lesser tax credit than other Class "A" directors as the owner director is not entitled to the PAYE Credit currently €1,760 for 2007. However the Income Tax rates and calculations otherwise would be the same as other PAYE employees.



Not quite that simple as PRSI may also be different.


----------



## voodoobazza (4 Feb 2009)

Have your cert of tax credits in front of you. I use [broken link removed]
Very easy to use and no adds !!!


----------



## mathepac (4 Feb 2009)

Given that OP is from Feb 2007 and the link you provided is 2009-specific, I wonder if it helps.


----------

